# Lost 5.1 Audio



## thriftstorechad (Feb 18, 2007)

Did the recent firmware mess up 5.1 audio? I mainly use Plex and am not getting surround sound like I should. I can play the same movie on my Roku and 5.1 is working. I've tried every setting I could find. Anyone else have this issue or better yet, a solution?


----------



## viplob (May 18, 2020)

thriftstorechad said:


> Did the recent firmware mess up 5.1 audio? I mainly use Plex and am not getting surround sound like I should. I can play the same movie on my Roku and 5.1 is working. I've tried every setting I could find. Anyone else have this issue or better yet, a solution?


This is what worked for me:
1)under audio settings I chose manual and enabled all the formats that I know that my soundbar supports followed by a reboot
2) Under Kodi's audio settings, I am using the android IEC packer instead of the kodi IEC packer.


----------



## thriftstorechad (Feb 18, 2007)

I actually solved my own problem, looks like. In plex, under settings, there's an option for passthrough. It's always been set to HDMI. I disabled passthrough, but that didn't work. To exhaust every option, I tried optical. I don't have an optical cable connected, so I didn't think this applied to me, but after you select optical, a new menu button shows up entitled Optical Encodings. From there, you can select AC3 and DTS. Tested the movie again and voila, receiver is reporting DD+ and 5.1 is working again. Hope this helps someone.


----------

